# 1953 Girls Trojan (CWC-Roadmaster)



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2014)

So this was a bike I picked up at Ann Arbor this year. My girlfriend loves my '53 Luxury Liner so I figured I'd get her a ride she could call her own. When I first showed this to her I could tell she wasn't real excited. Well her birthday is at the end of the month so I'm working feverishly to make it pretty and shiny. I'm waiting on the chrome to come back which hopefully will be in the next ten days or so. I'm also having the Super decals made on a super thin mylar that looks like water slide when applied. I shot the blue today and should finish the white tomorrow and pins (red) this coming week. I'm also working on my Four Gill at the same time since I sent the chrome out for it too. V/r Shawn


----------



## Boris (Jul 4, 2014)

She'll change her tune, when she sees it completed. We've all seen how you can handle yourself around these types of projects. Of course I would have worded that last sentence a little differently if I were speaking to Vince.


----------



## vincev (Jul 4, 2014)

Do you endorse Tidy Cats ? I wont acknowledge the post by that idiot from Portland.


----------



## Boris (Jul 4, 2014)

...but I don't think she's going to appreciate the blue overspray on the dining room chairs.


----------



## mike j (Jul 5, 2014)

Looking good, as a whole, I don't think that the girls appreciate patina the way the boys do. I know mine doesn't. Really like the flow of those Roadmaster frames. They used those rear drop outs for quite awhile after the war?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Added the white today. Small mishap with front fender which required a repaint and will shoot the white on it tomorrow, do the color sanding/buffing, and start striping.


----------



## Curtis68 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Looking good!!*

Looks good so far. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2014)

Just waiting on the chrome and decals. Hopefully I can have that stuff by next weekend so I can lace the wheels and start assembly. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Jul 13, 2014)

Excellent stripping, the red adds a whole new dimension to it, what's not to like?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Got the shiny stuff today and began assembly... V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Jul 19, 2014)

SUPER... beautiful & that little blue reflector is a real nice touch.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 19, 2014)

I think you'll score bonus points with this one, nice work.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 19, 2014)

*1953 girls roadmaster*

another real super paint job done. mike j is right nice paint and pin stripping thanks for putting on the pictures. from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Just waiting on the decals and it to quit raining so I can give it a check ride/adjustment and have it ready for Thursday! V/r Shawn


----------

